# Beretta APX slide not releasing



## Victor Wendel (Jan 2, 2022)

I recently changed out the frame on my APX compact. I made a mistake not seeing that the trigger plate spring fell out when the chassis was out. I accidentally put the slide back on without the spring and now the slide does not want to come of again. Any suggestions or help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I sent you a PM...


----------

